# My Latest Slosh Casting



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
Here is the first slosh cast of my A/FX Mercury Stocker. Whaddya think?

Larry


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice....
And nice lowering job as well...
Scott


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

If it handles anything like Roger Corries tjet mercury, you have a winner !!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang :wave:
> Here is the first slosh cast of my A/FX Mercury Stocker. Whaddya think?
> 
> Larry


 What do I think, Larry?!
heheeeeeee....I think I am excited!! :thumbsup: Do you have your order list started for this great body? Please put me on it!! 

joez870.........CUSTOMS ROCK!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Didn't know you were doing it as a Lowrider.  :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!! 

Larry, throw me on a list if you're going to sell some of those!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Looking mighty fine there Larry... Looks like you may be bending those purty exhaust pipes as low as you got it though.


Jeff


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang :wave:
> Here is the first slosh cast of my A/FX Mercury Stocker. Whaddya think?
> 
> Larry


 Looks good Larry. You need some Puraltor decals  Did you lose the front spoiler when you trimmed it or decide to get rid of it?

Roger Corrie


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang :wave:
> Here is the first slosh cast of my A/FX Mercury Stocker. Whaddya think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent job - that's one of my all time favorite AFX bodies.

I'd love to see someone do the '70 Cyclone Spoiler and '70 Torino Cobra in AFX/XT size.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Excellent job - that's one of my all time favorite AFX bodies.
> 
> I'd love to see someone do the '70 Cyclone Spoiler and '70 Torino Cobra in AFX/XT size.


Hello-

I agree with all that Afx said. 

I love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ( loved Rog's, too)


.....might have to get one and see it'll take a Nomads' roof! 
Montego Wagon! 




Cheers..


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice Larry
That car sets "right". I like it , man
Circle Track DAC


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Great job Larry, I'll be buying a few too when you start taking orders ! Any chance of making a few with an "original" AFX stance (ride height) ?Chet


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
Thanks for all the kind words. The reason it sets so low is that its just a outter slosh casting setting on a chassis. when I do the inner mold, it will sit almost at stock ride height. 
---------------------
Boss, The wagon is in the works  
---------------------
Roger, The body I used was a NOS "Speed Steer" and I didnt notice the front spoiler wasnt there till I cast it. (oops) I'll "fix" the missing front spoiler before I finish the molds. Yes, I'd love a set of those decals, I'll email ya off list :thumbsup: 
---------------------
AFXtoo, I'm workin on those as soon as I get this batch of bodys finished
---------------------

I'll let everyone know when they will be ready, and there are some more suprizes to come!

Larry


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Like a 66 GTO? oh, yer teasing me!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Larry,
Do you have a list of the AFX versions you have created? 
Dave


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Dave :wave: 
I'll make up the list this weekend of the bodys I have cast so far. 

Hi Pon, I mean AntiCop :wave: 
There are a few GTO's in line to be cast, I'll check and see if one of'em is a '66. 


Larry


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Larry,
Sweet! I agree w/ Roger on finishing the car. In fact that's exactly how I will finish it if I get my hands on one! Will keep eye on swap and sell.

Jery


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

*A/FX Mercury Stocker - was My Latest Slosh Casting*

Hey Larry, any update on when the "Mercs" will be available and how is the list coming of your other AFX offerings ?

Thanks, Chet


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
The Mercury, along with all 7 of the other A/FX stocker bodys will be ready in about a week. Other things (health, workin on the house, Indy, etc.) have been taking my time away from casting, and I'm getting very close to getting back to casting again. As soon as they are ready, I'll let ya know! :thumbsup: 

Larry


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

Order Form Please


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Good to hear Larry! hope the health issue was relatively minor. 

I will definaltey be wanting a few of those! 

Anyword on them GTO's? hehe. 66/67 would rule for an AFX chassis. I don't run TJets and can't afford those nice MEV 67's.


----------

